# Bugling?



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Is anybody hearing anything yet? I will be hitting the mountain next weekend and am hoping to hear some singing bulls.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> Is anybody hearing anything yet? I will be hitting the mountain next weekend and am hoping to hear some singing bulls.


Elk were bugling a month ago on the skyline. Lots of things seemingly a month early this year. Anyone notice the oak brush is already red in places? Aspen pockets turned yellow in a few spots, my garden pumpkins have been bright orange for a few weeks now, deer loosing summer coats etc etc.

Going to be a interesting fall for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Brother and dad were on the mountain today and said the elk were sounding off both cows and bulls. They got into them but my brother for some reason gets elk fever or something and can never connect.


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been out a couple of times and I have heard a few bugles right at first light. However, I have also seen several people blowing a call during the day. It will be a couple of weeks until they are very talkative.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Only heard a few cows chirpping. Thinking those may have been other hunters.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Elk were bugling a month ago on the skyline. Lots of things seemingly a month early this year. Anyone notice the oak brush is already red in places? Aspen pockets turned yellow in a few spots, my garden pumpkins have been bright orange for a few weeks now, deer loosing summer coats etc etc.
> 
> Going to be a interesting fall for sure.
> 
> -DallanC


This year is the earlest I've ever seen a bull rub'ed off, hard-antlered,
AUGUST 1st !!!!!!!!!

Just spent 4 days on the North Skyline---YES , Bugling WAAAAY early!

Here was this morning-----August 23 , 2014 SNOW!!!!!!!
Last nights storm felt like October..:!:..

Loafer,









Nebo,


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, I have a hunch winter will be early this year and it will be a fine rifle hunt as well! Leaves are definitely on the change early. cool pics Randy!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

stillhunterman said:


> Yep, I have a hunch winter will be early this year and it will be a fine rifle hunt as well! Leaves are definitely on the change early. cool pics Randy!


The monsoon is on time this year, but weak. Makes sense with a weak or non existent El nino. We have been seeing the jet stream going South of I-70 for quite awhile, or even more anomalously, going much further North like in 2010, when AK got all of our snow. But it is cutting North now, where it should be.

If it stays cold after the Sept 1st snap, then this might be it. I was putting my money on last year, but it looks much more likely this year.

I am stoked for the hunts(already missed the first week of archery though), but I can't help but think, that given everything else I have seen this year, that this will not be good come spring. I hope I am wrong again this year.

On so many levels, it feels like the early '90s all over again.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Good moisture and cooler temps gets them frisky that's for sure.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Today was the first day I heard a "non human" bugle. The bulls have been silent and nocturnal thanks to the millions of spike/cow hunters who decided to give it a shot. Fortunately, we secured private land permission on a trial basis. The owners don't hunt but love to fish and needed some construction done. That's where we heard the bugles for better part of an hour leading to last light Friday.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Saturday I didn't hear any bugling but I did see a nice 350 class bull with 30-40 cows already and none of them were chirping either, all silent in fact, even the bull with his ivory'd out tips. Sunday didn't hear a thing....High Uintas.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's been quiet where we hunt so far. The only bugling we heard was at 1:00 in the morning opening weekend. A lot of elk on the trail cameras around that time too. I haven't heard a cow make a sound all week.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was out on the Wasatch between east canyon and parleys tonight no bugles at all had one cow chirp back at me two or three times she had a spike and another cow with her and they were silent. Did see a bear tonight to while I was out


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Saw a bull who had gathered cows last night. No bugles though, but it was pouring almost the whole evening so that could have been why.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

No bugles where I have been scouting. Bulls are still grouped up.


----------



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm pretty new to bow hunting for elk. Has this been a pretty typical year as far as the elk being so quiet? I have been hunting the high uintahs in an area that isn't all that pressured, and the elk have been really quiet. They have also been almost nocturnal according to our trail cam. Is this typical for this time of year?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's super typical of the Unitas. However as far as bugles across the state that seems to very. I've had years on the Manti where I was chasing hot bulls with cows the first week. This year, not so much.


----------

